
Show HN: I've got some spare time, something I made to stop procrastinating - IanCal
http://www.ivegotsomespareti.me/
======
IanCal
Hi all.

I made this today because it's something I've wanted for a while.

If I've got a bit of spare time, I often end up wasting it in the same few
ways.

And yet, whenever I'm busy there are loads of small things I'd love to do a
bit more. Build something new, do a drawing, practice a bit more German, watch
one of many films, work out, play a board game, play the guitar for 10
minutes, do a bit of cleaning...

These all get forgotten quickly, and don't fit neatly into any of the task-
planners I've played with. I just wanted something really simple, so here it
is.

Say things you'd like to do, and then it'll pick from them randomly. I want to
extend this to be smarter, but randomly actually works fairly well.

I've added some monetisation through amazon associates links, which are hand
chosen for things I really do recommend.

All your data stays on your machine using localstorage, I'm not receiving your
task list and there's no signup, it's just a few static pages. Though I have
added google analytics I've tried to turn off cookies and ip address
recording, so it's mostly a hitcounter for me to watch through the day.

I've used bulma ([http://bulma.io/](http://bulma.io/)) as a css 'framework',
which has been nice, though I haven't got the task list looking nice on a
mobile yet.

Feedback, complaints, showers of praise, disinterested sighs, I'm really
interested in anything you've got :)

